# does anyone want to speak to BBC radio wales?



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

On Tuesday 5th January we have a fertility expert, Emma Cannon, on BBC Radio Wales' Jamie and Louise show. It might be nice if we could also speak to some Welsh couples who are trying for a baby, hear their experiences and give them a chance to ask Emma any questions they have. Would you be able to help contact Welsh couples who might be interested in this?

if anyone is interested give me a shout


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

what time is it?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not sure but can find out.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ok let meknow im on a study day so if im on a break i may be able to talk


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i havent had the time through yet

if anyone is interested just yell ladies. we need people to speak out about these issues


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

1030am tuesday the 5th Jan is when someone is needed


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Dont think that time is gonna be any good for me my sd doesnt start until 9.30 so cant see us getting a break that early into the day.  I woudlnt be able to let them know until the time i assume that would be no good would it?DO they need a definate yes now?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they would need to know now, nevermind hun maybe next time


----------

